# Fiche male du cordon d'alimentation secteur Ibook



## parker001 (23 Octobre 2007)

:rateau: Bonjour,

Voulant répondre, un peu trop rapidement à un appel téléphonique, je me suis pris les pieds dans le cordon d'alimentation secteur de mon Ibook ... 
La fiche mâle en a pris un coup. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer si quelque part dans le monde on peut se procurer cette m.... de prise mâle. A priori les revendeurs ET les services après vente ne veulent pas la changer. Ils préfèrent vendre la TOTALITE de la batterie. Ca me fait un peu (beaucoup ! ) râler. 

Sinon, peut-on la remplacer par autre chose ? 

Un grand merci à qui me renseignera.

Sincères salutations.


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2007)

Sur ebay, il faut compter 25 euros pour un chargeur d'ibook. A mon avis ce sera plus simple et plus fiable que d'aller bidouiller cette prise...


----------



## pacis (23 Octobre 2007)

tout dépend comment est encore ta fiche, voici un tuto pour une réparation de cette fiche :
=> http://www.mactouch.com/hardware/re...ation_d_un_ibook2_ou_alubook._article128.html


----------

